# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  ZOEKEN-functie geeft verkeerde data

## tijmenvanbinsbergen

Hoi,

Voor mijn werkgever heb ik diverse Excel documenten om het dagelijks werken voor collega's gemakkelijker te maken.
Zo ook een document dat na het intypen van alleen een chargenummer vervolgens het artikelnummer, capsulesoort en andere eigenschappen van een charge opzoekt in een ander Excel document.
Hiervoor gebruik ik een code als volgend:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


In C10 wordt dus het chargenummer opgegeven.Hetzelfde nummer wordt vervolgens opgezocht in een kolom genaamd 'chargenummer' in een ander document.Deze geeft bij een match de data uit een cel uit dezelfde rij als de match, uit de kolom genaamd 'artikelnummer'.

Nu krijg ik afwijkende data terug....  :Frown: 

Over het externe document: Deze is gesorteerd en alle kolommen hebben dezelfde lengte.

Wat klopt er (waarschijnlijk) niet aan de code/opmaak?
Bij voorbaat dank en met vriendelijke groet,

Tijmen

----------


## oeldere

dat blijft natuurlijk moeilijk (en gissen) als we niet de bijbehorende data hebben.

----------


## tijmenvanbinsbergen

Bij deze...

----------


## oeldere

en in welke cellen verwacht je nu welk antwoord?

jij kent je bestand, maar ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen met zoeken.

----------


## tijmenvanbinsbergen

> en in welke cellen verwacht je nu welk antwoord?
> 
> jij kent je bestand, maar ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen met zoeken.



Procentenlijst tab heeft chargenummer (c10) nodig voor capsulesoort, artikelnummer, etc uit lege capsule bestand.

----------


## oeldere

Procentenlijst tab (c10) is leeg.

Wat dient hier dan te staan?

Is dit een invulcel of een uitkomstencel?

----------


## tijmenvanbinsbergen

> Procentenlijst tab (c10) is leeg.
> 
> Wat dient hier dan te staan?
> 
> Is dit een invulcel of een uitkomstencel?



Dit is een invulcel: in dit veld moet men (Operators) een chargenummer invullen die al voorkomt in het andere bestand (info lege capsules). De Operator leest dit van etiket op een doos/dozen af waar de lege capsules in zitten. Het lab heeft over bij binnenkomst deze lege capsules geanalyseerd en diverse data verzameld. Dit is reeds ingevuld in het info-lege-capsules bestand. Deze data heeft een Operator nodig voor verdere productie.

Vervolgens moet dus de code (ZOEKEN-functie) het chargenummer opzoeken (in het info lege capsules bestand) en bij een match data uit dezelfde regel als de match terugsturen naar cellen C11 (caps-nr = artikelnummer), C12 (type-capsules = capsulesoort), C13 (oplosbaarheid) en C15 (gewicht capsules = gemgewicht). Voor al deze laatstgenoemnde data heb ik bovenstaande ZOEKEN-functie gebruikt, maar deze geven allemaal incorrecte gegevens terug...  :Frown:

----------


## oeldere

geef dan eens een voorbeeld met de ingevulde cel en de gewenst uitkomsten (handmatig).

----------


## cybertazz

ik ben even aan het klooien geweest en heb de formule veranderd in vert.zoeken 
daar bij  heb ik in je lege capsule file de kolom chargenummer naar voren getrokken als index kolom 
daarna refereer je door naar de gewenste data kolom

zie bestanden

is dit wat je bedoeld

----------

